# Best Ivermectin delivery method?



## Dillon Wascher (Jul 26, 2011)

I was doing some research on parasite treatments when I came across this thread that I'm sure most of you recognize: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...reatment/61798-truth-about-panacur-2-0-a.html Discounting all of the other trains of thought presented and focusing on the delivery methods suggested for the two medications, the one that seems to me like the easiest to regulate would be an ivermectin/propelyne glycol solution (made using powered ivermectin Amazon.com: Ivermectin Powder - 12 oz.: Kitchen & Dining and pure propelyne glycol) administered to the back of the frog. The dropper would need to be calibrated and the concentration adjusted to deliver in a drop or two the 4mg/kg as suggested by Dr. Wright. Does anyone see any complications with this? I'm not trying to dredge up anything that was previously discussed, I just want to make sure I am correct in my thinking that the method suggested is a good treatment. I know from the thread I referenced that many people still prefer panacur, so I guess this post is mostly intended for the ivermectin supporters as I have already decided which medication I prefer due to controllability of the dosage. I also understand that when applied to the back of the frog, not all of the ivermectin will be absorbed, but at least there is a uniform dosage that should, at least in theory, equate to a uniform absorption, whatever fraction of the dosage amount that is.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

For the most part its used to dust food once a week for 4-6 weeks while frogs are in QT if they test positive for certain parasites. That said you need to follow the advice of the vet you send the fecals to as well as get the meds off them. Its just the best route to follow. 


Always Properly QT your frogs, this involves testing and treating when neccessary.

Michael


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Dillon Wascher said:


> I was doing some research on parasite treatments when I came across this thread that I'm sure most of you recognize: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...reatment/61798-truth-about-panacur-2-0-a.html Discounting all of the other trains of thought presented and focusing on the delivery methods suggested for the two medications, the one that seems to me like the easiest to regulate would be an ivermectin/propelyne glycol solution (made using powered ivermectin Amazon.com: Ivermectin Powder - 12 oz.: Kitchen & Dining and pure propelyne glycol) administered to the back of the frog. The dropper would need to be calibrated and the concentration adjusted to deliver in a drop or two the 4mg/kg as suggested by Dr. Wright. Does anyone see any complications with this? I'm not trying to dredge up anything that was previously discussed, I just want to make sure I am correct in my thinking that the method suggested is a good treatment. I know from the thread I referenced that many people still prefer panacur, so I guess this post is mostly intended for the ivermectin supporters as I have already decided which medication I prefer due to controllability of the dosage. I also understand that when applied to the back of the frog, not all of the ivermectin will be absorbed, but at least there is a uniform dosage that should, at least in theory, equate to a uniform absorption, whatever fraction of the dosage amount that is.


Typically a dilution that permits use of a insulin syringe is the common method of application. You need to keep in mind that there are occasionally negative reactions to propylene glycol. 

It is a much more exact method of applying a treatment than dusting of the flies which is used by a number of people in the hobby however you have to keep in mind that fenbendazole and ivermectin are not suitable for all worms that a frog may have as part of its parasite load. You also need to keep in mind that overdoses of ivermectin are potentially life threatening and could result in permanent neurological issues while over doses of fenbendazole can also result in death. Given that frogs are programmed to consume as many flies as possible when available, it is also possible to overdose the frogs using fenbendazole. 

Not all parasites require the total breakdown of the enclosure, only those parasites which can directly infect the frogs are a risk. Others that require an intermediate host (like tapeworms, some flukes), are unlikely to be able to reinfect the frogs. 

In any case, I strongly suggest consulting a vet about this entire topic before embarking on any such program. 

Some comments,

Ed


----------

